# Dry Ice



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

OK gang, I live on a corner with a large field across the street. I have tried fog machines the last 3 years. Last year I made the cheap 4" pvc chiller filled with ice and it didn't work at all. The problem is from the field across the street, there is always enough breeze to blow my fog up and away. I'm wondering if dry ice will work any better. It's only a yard display, so I think the danger would be non existent. Anybody have any past experience, advise, info on longevity, etc.? Thanks in advance.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Bud, whether you use dry ice or foggers with chillers or even a professional high output one, if there is wind, it will kick your fog around so much you won't get the effect you are looking for. On another post on here someone had mentioned that a theme park actually puts black tarp around the perimeter of where the fogger is at and it helps keep the fog in. But even then if there is wind it will eventually kick it up.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

maybe even some of that 1-2' landscaping or construction fence stuff would help cut the breeze across the ground - I think someone mentioned that too.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Wish I could help with that. we tried dry ice at first and even a little breeze blew away our fog. Also Dry ice tends to freeze the water, you'll even find it making a ice casing around itself and become ineffective. We have actually taken a block heater from an old car and mounted it in a coffee can to keep the water hot. We used a dimmer to control the temperature. You can boil the water easily with the block heater. You will be putting dry ice in a lot if you used this method. I prefer the fog machine method. Again, unless you have some pull with mother nature, wind will always be your enemy when it comes to fog effects outdoors.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I feel your pain, I have five foggers and have not been able to use them for the last two seasons due to the wind.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I heard of people wetting the grass down to help keep it a little longer.
I never tried it, but have noticed that it does cling to bushes and grass longer when it is damp out, sounds like it may work a little.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah that's what I figured. Basically, I'm Fu#$[email protected]! The problem is even if there is NO wind, the street between me and the field is a "main road", cars are going 40mph, creating their own breeze! Never got to the cemetery fence this year, maybe for next year I'll try a stone scene setter fence on that side. Or maybe clear plastic on back of the cemetery fence. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, I live on a highway, so teh only way I'll get fog is in a crypt for an fcg or having statues breathe. heh


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Last year I had so much wind, I thought I was going to blow away. I haven't been able to use my fogger with any good effect yet. I know how you feel.


----------

